# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  audioRSSI software

## sv1bds

Και μια software 'ιδιοκατασκευή' .

Για να κεντράρεται τα πιάτα σας πιο εύκολα.

Το πρόγραμμα αυτό βγάζει σε φωνή το σήμα από μια σύνδεση σας.
Ετσι αν συνδέσετε τη καρτα ήχου του ΗΥ σε ενα PMR ή VHF/UHF μπορείτε
να ακούτε συνεχώς το τρέχον σήμα ανεβασμένος στον ιστό.
Χρειάζονται 3 δεδομένα για το πρόγραμμα. 
1) η IP address του mikrotik
2) Το community name συνήθως για read είναι public (πρέπει να ενεργοποιήσετε το SNMP στο mikrotik σας)
3) το OID (δηλ την SNMP 'μεταβλητή') αυτή θα την βρείτε στο mikrotik 
στο interfaces/wireless με print oid για την αντοίστοιχη κάρτα που θέλετε.

Για να τρέξει το audioRSSI θέλει πριν να τρέξετε regsvr32 pw_snmp.dll
για να λινκαρει το dll.(edit = απο όσο έχω δει χρειαζετε τη πρώτη φορά μονο να τρέξει και μετα το θυμάται)

Είναι η πρώτη έκδοση και αν παρουσιαστουν βελτιώσεις θα ξαναβγεί.

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## kakis

Πολύ καλή ιδέα! Συγχαρητήρια  ::   ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

Πολυ καλο.  ::  

Φανταζομαι πως και με μια τετοια http://www.smartkit.gr/details2.php?...n3=&thepid=209 κατασκευη μπορει να δουλεψει ( και δεκτη fm )

Λιγο βοηθεια μονο ακομα για ποιο ασχετους .  ::  

Το SNMP το βρηκα.

Το 

```
το OID (δηλ την SNMP 'μεταβλητή') αυτή θα την βρείτε στο mikrotik
```

ψαχνω ακομα.


```
Για να τρέξει το audioRSSI θέλει πριν να τρέξετε regsvr32 pw_snmp.dll
```

Πως τρεχει ενα dll ;

----------


## Vigor

> ```
> Για να τρέξει το audioRSSI θέλει πριν να τρέξετε regsvr32 pw_snmp.dll
> ```
> 
> Πως τρεχει ενα dll ;


*How To Install a .DLL file in Windows*



> Fortunately, the process of installing .DLLs is pretty easy. In a nutshell, all you need to do is *copy the original .DLL file to C:\Windows\System32*.
> Once the .DLL is copied over, run the following command: *regsvr32 filename.dll* and your .DLL will be successfully installed.

----------


## nikpanGR

> Πολυ καλο.  
> 
> 
> Το 
> 
> ```
> το OID (δηλ την SNMP 'μεταβλητή') αυτή θα την βρείτε στο mikrotik
> ```
> 
> ...


Πρέπει να μπείς στον router soy με telnet,απο γραφικό περιβάλλον δεν πρόκειται να το δείς ποτέ..

command prompt
telnet iprouter
username 
password
interface
wireless
print oid

και σου εμφανίζει ολα τα oid των καρτών σου


Όσο γιά το dll πας και κάνεις copy the original .DLL file to C:\Windows\System32 μετά start--->run και κάνεις paste to *regsvr32 pw_snmp.dll* και το τρέχεις πρίν ανοίξεις το πρόγραμμα...

----------


## fengi1

Ποιο απο ολα τα oid αραγε ?



```
 1  R 
tx-rate=.1.3.6.1.4.1.14988.1.1.1.1.1.2.8 
rx-rate=.1.3.6.1.4.1.14988.1.1.1.1.1.3.8 
strength=.1.3.6.1.4.1.14988.1.1.1.1.1.4.8 
ssid=.1.3.6.1.4.1.14988.1.1.1.1.1.5.8 
bssid=.1.3.6.1.4.1.14988.1.1.1.1.1.6.8 
frequency=.1.3.6.1.4.1.14988.1.1.1.1.1.7.8
```

Ενα μπιιιιπ ακουω μονο απο το ηχειο του ΜΒ.

Σου εφτιαξα αυτο ( audioRSSI-ixoi.zip ) σε

MPEG-2 layer 3
64kbit
24000Hz Joint Stereo

δεν ειμαι εγω  ::  Τηλεφωνητρια απο ενα ραδιο-ταξι ειναι

----------


## sv1bds

Αν ακουγετε ενα μπιπ μπιπ συνεχεια σημαινει οτι δεν μπορει να διαβάσει
σωστά. 
Το snmp το εχεις ενεργοποιηήσει ? Αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι ενοώ να σου 
πω βήμα βήμα.
Διαλέγεις το OID ανάλογα με το ποιά κάρτα θες να διαβάσεις.
Στο ιδιο directory με το audioRSSI.exe πρέπει να είναι και το wav.
Οσο για FM πομπό με τα megawatt που στέλνουν δεν πιστεύω να ακουστεις
καν μεχρι τη ταράτσα.

Μαλλον θα ακολουθήσει και version 1.1 με Quit αντι για End , και εκτύπωση
του σήματος εκτος από φωνή.

Μπορει ο καθένας να βάλει τα wav της αρεσκείας του !(δεν τα είδα αυτα που βάλατε ακόμα..)

Ειναι το OID που λεει Sstrength !


Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## ngia

αν βγάζει αυτό τι φταίει?
"Tun-Time error 339:
Component MSWINSCK.OCX or one of its dependencies not correctly registeres"

----------


## sv1bds

Αν δεν το έχει τότε βάλτο και καντο register οπως το άλλο .
Μου το είπε και άλλος οτι μπορει να το χρειάζετε.


Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## Vigor

> Ποιο απο ολα τα oid αραγε ?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>  1  R 
> tx-rate=.1.3.6.1.4.1.14988.1.1.1.1.1.2.8 
> rx-rate=.1.3.6.1.4.1.14988.1.1.1.1.1.3.8 
> strength=.1.3.6.1.4.1.14988.1.1.1.1.1.4.8 
> ...


Φαντάζομαι πως ο Γιώργος εννοεί το Object ID που αναφέρεται στο signal strength:



> strength=.1.3.6.1.4.1.14988.1.1.1.1.1.4.*8*


Τώρα για κάθε interface, το παραπάνω OID έχει και ένα διαφορετικό instance, το οποίο παρίσταται από το τελευταίο ψηφίο του OID.
Π.χ για ένα άλλο interface σου, το instance που θα αφορούσε το signal strength για το εν λόγω interface, θα ήταν:



> strength=.1.3.6.1.4.1.14988.1.1.1.1.1.4.*9*





> Ενα μπιιιιπ ακουω μονο απο το ηχειο του ΜΒ.


Αν έχεις επιλέξει ένα OID το οποίο αναπαριστά μια τιμή η οποία δεν αλλάζει με τον χρόνο (π.χ. ssid=.1.3.6.1.4.1.14988.1.1.1.1.1.5.8 ), τότε λογικό είναι να ακούς ένα beep (είτε στην ίδια τονικότητα είτε συνεχόμενο).
Να oμολογήσω εδώ πως δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμη το προγραμματάκι του Γιώργου για να σου πω με σιγουριά πως κατάλαβα καλά την ερώτησή σου και σου απάντησα σωστά.

----------


## ngia

Γιώργο παίζει τώρα..όμως υπάρχει θέμα..θέλουμε τη φωνούλα σου να λέει τα νούμερα..

Επίσης όταν παίζει σαν AP το OID δεν είναι αυτό που μας δίνει η interface wireless print oid
π.χ για ένα if είναι 1.3.6.1.4.1.14988.1.1.1.2.1.3.0.11.107.52.144.67.6 (το τελεαυταίο μακρυνάρι νομίζω είναι η mac του if)

Με ένα προγραμματάκι όπως το *getif* μπορούμε να σαρώσουμε όλη την MIB του και να βρούμε τα OID που μας ενδιαφέρουν.
Επίσης ενδιαφέρον θα ήταν μέσα από το gui να σαρώνει την MIB και να βρίσκει αυτόματα τα OID των if.

----------


## sv1bds

Αν για κάποιο λόγο δεν παίρνει απάντηση ή η απάντηση δεν έχει
σωστό αρχείο να παίξει τότε κάνει συνεχεια beep beep beep.

Γιώργος SV1BDS

Αιντε δοκίμαστο και συ !!! μόνο λόγια.....

----------


## sv1bds

> Γιώργο παίζει τώρα..όμως υπάρχει θέμα..θέλουμε τη φωνούλα σου να λέει τα νούμερα..
> 
> Επίσης όταν παίζει σαν AP το OID δεν είναι αυτό που μας δίνει η interface wireless print oid
> π.χ για ένα if είναι 1.3.6.1.4.1.14988.1.1.1.2.1.3.0.11.107.52.144.67.6 (το τελεαυταίο μακρυνάρι νομίζω είναι η mac του if)
> 
> Με ένα προγραμματάκι όπως το *getif* μπορούμε να σαρώσουμε όλη την MIB του και να βρούμε τα OID που μας ενδιαφέρουν.
> Επίσης ενδιαφέρον θα ήταν μέσα από το gui να σαρώνει την MIB και να βρίσκει αυτόματα τα OID των if.


Το 'φωνούλα' μου άρεσε ....
ΑΑΑ για AP δεν το έιχα δοκιμάσει αλλα πρέπει να παίζει ...
Δεν παίζει για όλα τα νουμερα , μονο για RSSI αρνητικά μόνο.
Δεν χρειάζετε να σαρώσει κανείς με το getif (ενδιαφέρον πάντως να το δεί κάποιος !!..) . Το θέμα είναι οτι δεν μπορώ να βγάλω αντοιστοιχία μεταξυ
ΜΙΒ και interface . Μαλλον έτσι θα μείνει.

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## Vigor

Που στο καλό, κάπου εδώ μέσα θα είναι το "table" με την λίστα των Interfaces.

http://www.mikrotik.com/documentatio...9/Mikrotik.mib

----------


## fengi1

Σε VB ειναι γραμμενο ?

Θα μπορουσε να παιρνει τις τιμες απο ενα .txt οπου :



```
a  =  IP router
a1 = oid wlan1
a2 = oid wlan2
.....
```

Εννοω να προσθετεις την ΙΡ και τα oid των wlan σε ενα .txt και τα επιλεγεις με πτυσομενο μενου.

οσο για τις φωνουλες , Ποιο πανω ανεβασα ενα zip με φωνη στα ελληνικα απο 0 - 99 τηλεφωνητριας ραδιο-ταξι.
http://www.awmn/forum/download.php?id=18787

----------


## JollyRoger

με το getif που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω...

πας πρώτα στο:
.iso.org.dod.internet.mgmt.mib-2.interfaces.ifTable.ifEntry.ifDescr

απο εκεί βλέπεις το description του if που θες, και σημειώνεις το τελευταίο ψηφίο(ή 2 ψηφία)!

το τελευταίο/α αυτό/α ψηφίο είναι μοναδικό/α για κάθε if!

μετά πας στο:
.iso.org.dod.internet.private.enterprises

και ψάχνεις να βρείς το oid με το σήμα (το μακρυνάρι όμως, μπορεί να το έχει 2 φορές, μάλλον η 2η είναι αυτό που λέτε για AP).... του οποίου όμως το oid τελειώνει στο νούμερο που βρήκες παραπάνω στο description που ήθελες....

αυτό είναι το ορθό oid που σου λέει το σήμα με το οποίο πιάνεις τον απέναντι.... εννοείται οτι για να υφίσταται πρέπει το link να είναι up! Μόλις κοπεί το link, εξαφανίζεται!  ::

----------


## Vigor

Από την MIB του MikroTik:



```
mtxrWlStatTable OBJECT-TYPE
    SYNTAX SEQUENCE OF MtxrWlStatEntry
    MAX-ACCESS not-accessible
    STATUS current
    DESCRIPTION ""
    ::= { mtxrWireless 1 }

mtxrWlStatEntry OBJECT-TYPE
    SYNTAX MtxrWlStatEntry
    MAX-ACCESS not-accessible
    STATUS current
    DESCRIPTION "Wireless station mode interface"
    INDEX { mtxrWlStatIndex }
    ::= { mtxrWlStatTable 1 }

MtxrWlStatEntry ::= SEQUENCE {
    mtxrWlStatIndex ObjectIndex,
    mtxrWlStatTxRate Gauge32,
    mtxrWlStatRxRate Gauge32,
    mtxrWlStatStrength Integer32,
    mtxrWlStatSsid DisplayString,
    mtxrWlStatBssid MacAddress,
    mtxrWlStatFreq Integer32
}

mtxrWlStatStrength OBJECT-TYPE
    SYNTAX Integer32
    MAX-ACCESS read-only
    STATUS current
    DESCRIPTION "dBm"
    ::= { mtxrWlStatEntry 4 }
```

Όπου *mtxrWlStatTable* είναι ένα table που αποτελείται από entries τύπου *MtxrWlStatEntry*, ένα για κάθε ένα από τα wireless interfaces του MikroTik router.
Σε κάθε τέτοιο entry, εμπεριέχονται πληροφορίες όπως:

mtxrWlStatIndex, mtxrWlStatTxRate, mtxrWlStatRxRate, mtxrWlStatStrength, mtxrWlStatSsid, mtxrWlStatBssid, mtxrWlStatFreq.

Από τις παραπάνω τιμές για το interface, εσένα σε ενδιαφέρει το *mtxrWlStatStrength*

Τα παραπάνω ισχύουν αν το interface λειτουργεί σε *station mode (client)*.

----------


## Vigor

Αν κάποιο από τα interfaces λειτουργεί σε *AP/bridge* mode, τότε θα χρειαστεί να κοιτάξεις το Wireless Registration table για να πάρεις ένδειξη για την τιμή του σήματος:



```
mtxrWlRtabTable OBJECT-TYPE
    SYNTAX SEQUENCE OF MtxrWlRtabEntry
    MAX-ACCESS not-accessible
    STATUS current
    DESCRIPTION ""
    ::= { mtxrWireless 2 }

mtxrWlRtabEntry OBJECT-TYPE
    SYNTAX MtxrWlRtabEntry
    MAX-ACCESS not-accessible
    STATUS current
    DESCRIPTION "Wireless registration table. It is indexed by remote
        mac-address and local interface index"
    INDEX { mtxrWlRtabAddr, mtxrWlRtabIface }
    ::= { mtxrWlRtabTable 1 }

MtxrWlRtabEntry ::= SEQUENCE {
    mtxrWlRtabAddr MacAddress,
    mtxrWlRtabIface ObjectIndex,
    mtxrWlRtabStrength Integer32,
    mtxrWlRtabTxBytes Counter32,
    mtxrWlRtabRxBytes Counter32,
    mtxrWlRtabTxPackets Counter32,
    mtxrWlRtabRxPackets Counter32,
    mtxrWlRtabTxRate Gauge32,
    mtxrWlRtabRxRate Gauge32

mtxrWlRtabStrength OBJECT-TYPE
    SYNTAX Integer32
    MAX-ACCESS read-only
    STATUS current
    DESCRIPTION "dBm"
    ::= { mtxrWlRtabEntry 3 }
```

Όπως και παραπάνω, εδώ χρειάζεσαι την τιμή *mtxrWlRtabStrength* για κάθε ένα από τα interfaces.

----------


## fengi1

Το ειχα ξεχασει αυτο οταν εφυγα για διακοπες. Για να το μελετησω παλι απο την αρχη αυριο ....  ::

----------


## sv1bds

Στη νεα έκδοση εχουν ενσωματωθει οι ήχοι στα Ελληνικά (είναι καλύτεροι !)
και εμφανίζεται με τεράστια γράμματα το σήμα αν κάποιος θέλει να το βλέπει.
Είναι όλα τα απαιτούμενα αρχεία μέσα πλέον.
Το τέλος του προγράμματος λέγεται πλέον quit και όχι stop όπως πρίν.
Υπενθιμίζω ότι το mikrotik δεν εμφανίζει σωστά το oid οταν είναι ΑΡ το interface.
Για να το βρείτε χρησιμοποιήστε το getif ή ανάλογο.

Γιώργος SV1BDS

Προς το παρον δεν μπορώ να το κάνω upload ...

----------


## sv1bds

Βγήκε η νέα έκδοση V 2.0 που βρίσκει αυτόματα το OID απο το ΜΤ. Ακολουθούν οι οδηγίες :

AudioRSSI Version 2.0

Ολοι μας έχουμε δεί οτι οταν κεντράρουμε μια κεραία στο Mikrotik χρειαζόμαστε ένα 
δεύτερο άτομο να μας λέει συνέχεια το σήμα για να μπορέσουμε να κεντράρουμε.Αυτό γίνεται
γιατί τα γράμματα που έχουμε στο winbox είναι μικρά και η όποια ηχητική ένδειξη του ΜΤ
δεν είναι ικανοποιητική.

Αυτό που κάνει το πρόγραμμα αυτό είναι να διαβάζει με SNMP το σήμα και να μας το
παρουσιάζει με δύο τρόπους οπτικό και ηχητικό. Ο οπτικός τρόπος είναι με τα μεγαλύτερα 
γράμματα που είναι διαθέσιμα μεγέθους 72 ο δε ηχητικός εκφωνώντας τον αριθμό του σήματος 
στα Αγγλικά ή στα Ελληνικά. Ετσι μπούμε να έχουμε το laptop και να βλέπουμε το σήμα απο
απόσταση ή να ακούμε το μέγεθος του σήματος. Προσωπικά με βολεύει να συνδέω ένα πομποδέκτη
και να ακούω από ένα άλλο το σήμα.

Για να μπορέσει να τρέξει το πρόγραμμα χρειάζονται κάποια πράγματα στο ΜΤ και στο PC μας.
Ας δούμε πρώτα στο ΜΤ. Πηγαίνουμε στις ρυθμίσεις SNMP (συνήθως μέσα στο ΙΡ) όπου στο 
SNMP Settings το ενεργοποιούμε. Μετά βεβαιώνώμαστε οτι έχει μια εγγραφή (community name) 
με ένα όνομα της αρεσκείας μας (η default τιμη είναι public). Αν θέλουμε το αλλάζουμε.

Στον ΗΥ μας πρέπει να εγκαταστήσουμε μια βιβλιοθήκη. Αυτό χρειάζετε να γίνει μια φορά.
Για να το κάνουμε αυτό τρέχουμε το REG1.BAT . Εναλακτικά μπορούμε να το κάνουμε χειροκίνητα.
Απο command line prompt δίνουμε regsvr32 pw_snmp.dll από το directory που έχουμε κάνει 
unzip τα περιεχόμενα του προγράμματος. Θα πρέπει να μας βγάλει οτι εγκαταστάθηκε κανονικά.
Αν σε κάποιο παλιό ΗΥ εξακολουθεί να μην παίζει το πρόγραμμα ισως θέλει εγκατάσταση 
και το MSWINSCK.OCX με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Απο τη στιγμή που θα τρέξει το πρόγραμμα τότε δεν 
έχουμε πρόβλημα με τις βιβλιοθήκες και είμαστε έτοιμοι να το λειτουργήσουμε.

Οταν το λειτουργήσουμε τότε δίνουμε την ΙΡ διεύθυνση του κόμβου που θέλουμε να δούμε το
σήμα και το community string (by default public). Αφου τα δώσουμε πατάμε το κουμπί 
Refresh registrations για να διαβάσει ποιά Interfaces έχει. Αφου τα διαβάσει (μετά από λίγα 
sec) τότε μπορούμε να επιλέξουμε ενα Interface. Δίπλα στο interface έχει την MAC address 
του συνδεδεμένου κόμβου για να μπορούμε να μπορούμε να ξεχωρίσουμε ποιο να διαλέξουμε όταν
είναι πολλοί ταυτόχρονα συνδεδεμένοι πχ σε ένα access point. Αφού το διαλέξουμε τότε 
συμπηρώνετε το πεδίο OID και είμαστε έτοιμοι να ακούσουμε το σήμα.

Πατώντας το κουμπί Start αρχίζει να ακούγετε το σήμα και να φείνεται με μεγάλα γράμματα
το σήμα. Το κουμπί αλλάζει όνομα και γίνεται Stop και αν το πατήσουμε σταματάει. Αν θέλουμε 
να αλλάξουμε τη γλώσσα τότε απλά τικάρουμε δίπλα από τη γλώσσα και αλλάζει από Αγγλικά
σε Ελληνικά και αντίστροφα.

Αν για κάποιο λόγο θέλουμε να ξαναδιαβάσουμε τη λίστα με τα Interfaces ξαναπατάμε το κουμπί
Refresh registrations οπότε ανανεώνεται η λίστα με τα interfaces.


Καλά κεντραρίσματα !!!

Γιώργος SV1BDS

Είναι διαθεσιμο από το site www.sv1cim.awmn & www.sv1cim.gr στο Προγράμματα/SV1BDS/ΒΑΛΤΕ ΦΩΝΗ ΣΤΟ RSSI TOY MT ΣΑΣ.

----------


## klarabel

Αρκεί βέβαια να έχει "λαρύγγι" το φορητό και να ακούγεται ..πιό πέρα, γιατί τα περισσότερα, ειδικά τα 10άρια ........
Πάντως ωραίος ο Γιώργος !!  ::

----------


## sv1bds

Μου είπαν ότι παίζει και με AirGrid.

George SV1BDS

----------


## grigoris

με πρωτη ευκαιρια θα το δοκιμασω! (αν και θα αργησω πολυ)
Μπορουμε να εχουμε ενα screenshot απο την ενδειξη του σηματος?

----------


## nikolas_350

Πολύ jet το πρόγραμμα.
Παίζει και σε bullet (AirOS)

----------


## grigoris

thanks!
sv1bds υποστηριζει 5.1? θα το συνδεσω στο home cinema!

----------


## sv1bds

Αν υποστηρίζει Mikrotik 5.1 ? Λογικά πρέπει.
Δεν τα καταφέρνω να ανεβάσω μια φωτό όπως ζητήθηκε.
Αν μπορει κάποιος ας ανεβάσει ένα screendump.

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## grigoris

> Αν υποστηρίζει Mikrotik 5.1 ? Λογικά πρέπει.
> Δεν τα καταφέρνω να ανεβάσω μια φωτό όπως ζητήθηκε.
> Αν μπορει κάποιος ας ανεβάσει ένα screendump.
> 
> Γιώργος SV1BDS


 5.1 ηχο βρε!  :: 
ανεβασε ο νικολας φωτογραφια, οκ.

----------


## sv1bds

Εχω δεί οτι στα Ελληνικα δεν ακούγετε ο ήχος στα νούμερα 40,57,72,83,99 . 
Μπορεί κανείς να βοηθήσει να τα μετατρέψουμε σε κάποιο format που καταλαβαίνει το πρόγραμμα.
Μπορούμε να δούμε σε τι format είναι τα άλλα και να τα μετατρέψουμε και αυτά στο format αυτό.

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## JB172

Γιώργο έχεις pm.

Γιάννης

----------


## tk2

> Εχω δεί οτι στα Ελληνικα δεν ακούγετε ο ήχος στα νούμερα 40,57,72,83,99 . 
> Μπορεί κανείς να βοηθήσει να τα μετατρέψουμε σε κάποιο format που καταλαβαίνει το πρόγραμμα.
> Μπορούμε να δούμε σε τι format είναι τα άλλα και να τα μετατρέψουμε και αυτά στο format αυτό.


Γιώργο, αν θέλεις να βρεις έτοιμα αρχεία mp3 με αναγγελία του RSSI στα ελληνικά, δοκίμασε τις υπηρεσίες συνθετικής ομιλίας του
http://www.speakvolumes.eu

Ένα δείγμα για το κείμενο '-70 dBm' υπάρχει στο http://www.speakvolumes.eu/getTempFi...mp557B.tmp.mp3
(δεν γνωρίζω για πόσο χρόνο θα είναι διαθέσιμο).

----------


## sv1bds

Προς το παρον θέλω μόνο wav . Πάντως άλλο ένα είναι το http://tts.loquendo.com/ttsdemo/defa...id&language=en

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## tk2

> Προς το παρον θέλω μόνο wav . Πάντως άλλο ένα είναι το http://tts.loquendo.com/...



Τα αρχεία που παράγει η ιστοσελίδα δοκιμασίας της loquendo περιέχουν ηχητικό υδατογράφημα, άρα δεν νομίζω ότι κάνουν.

Η μετατροπή των αρχείων mp3 που παράγει η speakvolumes.eu σε wav δεν είναι ικανοποιητική λύση;

----------


## grigoris

> Ένα δείγμα για το κείμενο '-70 dBm' υπάρχει στο http://www.speakvolumes.eu/getTempFi...mp557B.tmp.mp3
> (δεν γνωρίζω για πόσο χρόνο θα είναι διαθέσιμο).


ωχ! τι? δε λεει μονο το νουμερο? λεει και το μειον και το dBm?

----------


## sv1bds

Οχι Γρηγόρη τώρα δεν λέει το - και το dBm και δεν σκεφτομαι να το βάλω γιατί θα αργεί.
Εχω αρχεία που είναι wav απλά μόνο τα συγκεκριμένα δεν παίζουν.
Δεν έχω λόγο να φτιάξω 100 αρχεία από την αρχή ένα ένα.
Το πρόβλημα είναι να μετατρέψω τα 5 που έχουν πρόβλημα απο ένα τύπο wav σε έναν άλλο που είναι συμβατός.
Εκτος αν βρώ μια συλλογή που να παίζει κατευθείαν. Να είναι έτοιμη δηλαδή όπως αυτές που έχω βρεί.
Πάντα κάποιος μπορεί αν θέλει να αντικαταστήσει τα wav με άλλα της αρεσκείας του και να παίξει εφόσον είναι συμβατά με
τη ρουτίνα που τα καλεί.

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## sv1bds

Βρήκα τρόπο τελικά να τα μετατρέψω. Θα είναι όμως διαθέσιμα μετα τις 15 Αυγούστου που γυρίζω πίσω.
Τα έπαιξα από Media Player και τα έγραψα από το recorder των windows !!

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## sv1jdn

Μπράβο συνάδελφε... εξαιρετική δουλειά!! Αν το είχα σήμερα που έφαγα τη μέρα μου στην ταράτσα και με τον ήλιο
που είχε κόλλαγα τη μουρη μου στην οθόνη για να δω....
73΄s
Χρύσανθος sv1jdn

----------


## NetTraptor

Τέλειο! Τον Σεπτέμβριο που θα είναι εποχή για καπάκια και ξεσκόνισμα θα είναι ότι πρέπει. Να σε καλά  ::

----------


## tk2

Αν το κινητό ή το PDA σας σάς δίνει πρόσβαση σε φλοιό unix, έχει πρόγραμμα πελάτη για πρωτόκολλο SSH και αν ο δρομολογητής σας δέχεται εντολές unix (πχ. openWRT, ή mikrotik με mikrolinux), μπορείτε να παρακολουθείτε το σήμα μίας ασύρματης διεπαφής στην οθόνη του κινητού/PDA.
Η φορητή συσκευή συνδέεται μέσω SSH με το δρομολογητή, λαμβάνει μία μέτρηση ανά δευτερόλεπτο, και μετά από λίγο καθάρισμα άχρηστων χαρακτήρων την εμφανίζει στην οθόνη της.

Παράδειγμα: Έστω ότι θέλουμε να δούμε την ισχύ του λαμβανόμενου σήματος από ένα σημείο πρόσβασης που στοχεύουμε με δοθέν SSID, έστω για τη διεπαφή ath2 του δρομολογητή ταράτσας. Θα χρειασθεί η εκτέλεση των παρακάτων εντολών στη φορητή συσκευή:


```
[email protected] $ router=10.99.99.99
[email protected] $ bssid=00:0b:6b:36:12:34
[email protected] $ wif=ath2
[email protected] $ ssh $router "while :;do iwlist $wif ap|grep -i $bssid;sleep 1; done"|sed '[email protected] dBm.*@@;[email protected]* @@;[email protected]*-\([0-9][0-9]*\).*@-\[email protected]'
```

Τα dBm εμφανίζονται στην οθόνη της συσκευής σας, την οποία μπορείτε να έχετε κρεμάσει ακριβώς μπροστά σας, στο βραχίονα του κατόπτρου του οποίου προσπαθείτε να βελτιώσετε τη στόχευση.
Αν η συσκευή σας έχει και εφαρμογή σύνθεσης φωνής, ακόμη καλύτερα...  ::

----------


## sv1bds

Βγήκε η νέα έδοση 2.1 του AudioRSSI.

Είναι διαθεσιμο από το site www.sv1cim.awmn & www.sv1cim.gr στο Προγράμματα/SV1BDS/ΒΑΛΤΕ ΦΩΝΗ ΣΤΟ RSSI TOY MT ΣΑΣ. 

Οι βασικές βελτιώσεις είναι :

1) Διόρθωση των 5 WAV αρχείων στα Ελληνικά που δεν έπαιζαν.
2) Installer για εύκολη εγκατάσταση.
3) Καλύτερη ρουτίνα ήχου
4) Παγίδευση λαθών (δεν σκάει το πρόγραμμα όταν συμβεί λάθος)
5) Ορθότερος τρόπος επιλογής γλώσσας

Συνιστάτε να χρησιμοποιήτε αυτή την έκδοση και όχι την προηγούμενη.
Αν εχετε εγκαταστήσει την προηγούμενη απλά διαγράψτε τα παλιά αρχεία και εγκαταστήστε αυτήν.

Γιώργος SV1BDS

Υ.Γ. Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια από τους φίλους που μου έκαναν υποδείξεις.

----------


## nikolas_350

Έχω ένα παράξενο πρόβλημα.
Στο pc που είχα δοκιμάσει την v2.0 έπαιξε αμέσως.
Σε ένα laptop που έκανα εγκατάσταση την v2.1, δεν έβρισκε τα interface του router με το κουμπί Refresh registrations.
Έτρεξα το .exe της v2.0 (χωρίς να κάνω κάτι με το .dll ) και βρήκε τα interface.
Μετά έτρεξα το v2.1 και έπαιζε κανονικά.

----------


## sv1bds

Τι λειτουργικό έχεις ? Μηπως 7 ? Μου έχουν πεί στα 7 οτι κάνει κάτι τέτοιο.
Το SNMP coding είναι το ίδιο και στις δύο εκδόσεις.
Το GETIF το ξέρεις να δοκίμαζεις αν βλέπει ο ΗΥ κανονικά SNMP.
Μπορείς να επαναλάβεις τη διαδικασία ? Η τώρα πάντα παίζει κανονικά.
Για δοκιμασέ το και πές μου.
Μήπως θέλει 2-3 φορές για να συνδεθεί ?
Σε ενα ΜΤ εχει πρόβλημα το ΜΤ γιατί δεν δέχετε την SNMP κλήση και πρέπει να το κάνω reboot.
Ευχαριστώ για τις παρατηρήσεις.

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## grigoris

μολις ετρεξα το 2.1 σε ΧΡ SP3 και δε βρισκει τπτ. Ειναι συνδεδεμενο με mtik πανω στο ιδιο switch. Firewall disabled. Μηπως μπορει κανεις να ανεβασει και την 2.0 να δοκιμασω?

----------


## sv1bds

Εχεις εναργοποιήσει το SNMP ? Βαζεις το σωστό community name , by default public ?
Το getif το ξέρεις να δείς αν μπορεις με αυτό να διαβάσεις το SNMP (αν είσαι εξοικειωμένος με το SNMP)?
Edit: Οταν ανεβάσωκαι το 2.0 στο server θα σου πω.

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## grigoris

> Εχεις εναργοποιήσει το SNMP ?


ναι



> Βαζεις το σωστό community name , by default public ?


ναι



> Το getif το ξέρεις να δείς αν μπορεις με αυτό να διαβάσεις το SNMP (αν είσαι εξοικειωμένος με το SNMP)?
> 
> Γιώργος SV1BDS


 ναι, διαβαζει κανονικα ολα τα oids. και τα interfaces.
πατωντας το refresh απλα μου γραφει registreations στο drop down box, δε δειχνει καποιο απο αυτα. ουτε και το κουτακι OID.
επιχειρησα να κανω paste το oid του signal strength στο κουτακι OID και να πατησω start, αλλα μου γραφει Error

----------


## nikolas_350

Έτσι ακριβός έκανε και σε μένα.
Με το που έτρεξα το exe της v2.0 όμως παίζει κανονικά.

To παράξενο είναι πώς ενώ η παλαιά έκδοση ούτε εγκατάσταση κάνει στο δίσκο, ούτε του dll, έχει κάτι που φαίνεται να λείπει από την v2.1

Για δοκίμασε με αυτό (έχει μόνο το exe χωρίς τους ήχους και το dll)

----------


## sv1bds

Προφανως κατεβάζεις κάτω το Registrations και είναι άδειο.
Μπορείς να μου στείλεις με ΡΜ την ΙΡ να δω τι βγάζει σε μένα ?
Edit : Μπορείς να τρέξεις το ΕΧΕ της 2.0 χωρις μάλλον να χρειαστεις να κάνεις κάτι.

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## grigoris

Το δοκιμασ.. με του παταω refresh registrations βγαζει το μυνημα:
"Run time error '339':
Component 'MSWINSCK.OCX' or one of its dependencies not correctly registered: a file is missing or invalid"

edit:κατσε θα το δοκιμασω και σε αλλο pc με αλλο mtik

----------


## nikolas_350

Έκανα update το zip, εχει και το MSWINSCK.OCX μέσα.
Θα το ανέβαζα όλο αλλά είναι μεγάλο με τα wav

Εάν δοκιμάσεις την νέα έκδοση τώρα σου δουλεύει ;

----------


## grigoris

Τωρα επαιξε!! Πολυ καλο! 
Ευχαριστω παιδια..

----------


## sv1bds

Γρηγόρη μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις να καταλάβω γιατι οταν τρέξει το 2.0 μετά παίζει το 2.1.
Οταν έτρεξες την 2.0 μετά παίζει πάντα η 2.1 ? Και μετά απο reboot ?


Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## grigoris

Οχι, δεν παιζει. Πρεπει παντα να εχω "μολις" τρεξει την 2.0.
εκανα μερικες δοκιμες για να σε βοηθησω. Κατεληξα οτι δε χρειαζεται καν να τρεξω τη 2.0, αρκει να ειναι καπου extracted τα αρχεια που εχει στειλει παραπανω ο nikolas. Αν τα διαγραψω τοτε παλι δεν παιζει. Με το που τα κανω extract στο desktop παιζει. Οποτε ενω επαιζε η 2.1 αρχισα να τα διαγραφω και το μονοδικο που παιζει ρολο ειναι το MSWINSCK.OCX
οποτε το πηρα και το εκανα paste στο c/windows/system32 (εκει νομιζω οτι πανε ολα τα *.OCX). Δεν επαιξε. Κανω extract ολο το zip της 2.0 στο c/windows/system32 για να παρει το νεο path, διαγραφω τα υπολοιπα αρχεια αφου βεβαιωθω οτι παιζει σωστα η 2.0, αλλα και παλι δεν παιζει.
Ελπιζω να βοηθησα καθολου.

----------


## sv1bds

Ευχαριστω Γρηγόρη το ίδιο είδα και εγώ. Μολις έστησα ενα ΗΥ με σκέτα τα ΧΡ ώστε να έχω ένα καθαρό περιβάλλον.
Εκανα δοκιμές και είδα οτι το μόνο που χρειάζετε είναι απλά να υπάρχει το MSWINSCK.OCX στο WINDOWS\System32.
Βρήκα και γιατί χρειάζεται αυτό. Αυτό που δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί δεν χρειάζετε registration.
Εγω δεν έχω καταφέρει να ανεβάζω εδω στο forum files .... 
Θα βγάλω έκδοση 2.2 για να μην υπάρχει μπέρδεμα που δεν θα διαφέρει μαλλον σε τίποτε εκτος από τον Installer που θα βάζει και αυτό.
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## grigoris

χαιρομαι που βοηθησα. περιμενουμε τη 2.2..

----------


## sv1bds

Βγήκε η 2.2 και ανέβηκε στο www.sv1cim.gr & www.sv1cim.awmn . Η μόνη διαφορά είναι οτι εγκαθιστά και το MSWINSCK.OCX που χρειαζόταν. ΑΠΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΣΤΕ ΠΡΩΤΑ thn 2.1 αν την έχετε εγκαταστήσει για να μην τα γράψει από πάνω.

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## sv1bds

Βγήκε η 2.3 και ανέβηκε στο www.sv1cim.gr & www.sv1cim.awmn (Προγράμματα / SV1BDS / AudioRSSI). 
Εχει υποστήριξη για ΜΤ V5 (οι ακέρεοι είναι 2 bytes αντι για 1 byte στις προηγούμενες εκδόσεις).
ΑΠΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΣΤΕ ΠΡΩΤΑ τις προηγούμενες αν τις έχετε εγκαταστήσει για να μην τα γράψει από πάνω.

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## nikolas_350

Χρειαζόταν αυτό το update. Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!

----------


## geioa

ακομα ενα μπραβο (και απο το forum) για το πολυτιμο αυτο εργαλειο...

----------

